# Stalking rabbits



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Hello,

how you hunters, proceed to get as close as to be able to shoot your pray with a catty?

to be at less than 15 m to a rabbit is a real challenge.

Some time, i'am training a that, without catty, just for fun: walk 3 steps, still, 3 step more, still... trying to be on the good side of the wind.

Actually, they run away before i could reach them, at about 30 m









Experienced hunters advices are welcome


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

For a start mate, I suggest you don't take a catty with you at first, you'll soon learn to quiet the mind of hunting thoughts when you do have one (that may sound strange but trust me and try it) Then, Rabbits' eyes are not designed for distance, if you crouch down they think you're further away; they also recognise the body shape, eyes and mouth ratio more than they do anything else, wear a blanket/cape/poncho to break up the body line, and a scarf to hide the mouth or one eye if you prefer (don't try an eye patch, it still looks like an eye) Rabbits' main senses are their ears, step slowly and confidently, to not make a bass-note footfall; I have had conversations, feet away from rabbits, but they always run if they hear my footsteps. Aproach from down-wind, they will run and hide if they smell you. And finally, outwit the buggers, give them an hour or so, while you sit disguised outside their warren and shoot them when you deem fit. I don't have any trouble getting 10ft from a rabbit, let alone 15m with these techniques. Easy peasy.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Sorry I realise you know a couple of these things, at least you're on the right track.


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

shooting training ,keep practising.
30m hunting is just a piece of cake.








shooing in car or night hunting maybe a good idea.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

The way I shoot, 30m is not cruelty, it's a waste of ammo. I "couldn't hit an elephant at this dist..."


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

out of your car window, you can get right close, never shoot a rabbit near a hole in the fence or near its hole, cos even though the rabbit is dead they still move with nerves, try getting a camo net, and just sit without shoot a few times to let the rabbits get used to it, jeff


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> The way I shoot, 30m is not cruelty, it's a waste of ammo. I "couldn't hit an elephant at this dist..."


That's subjective, in terms of kinetic energy you're going to require a terminal energy of around 8-10 Joules to achieve sufficient penetration - which I believe is achievable even at 30m, but if fail to hit them in the head or 'boiler room' and you're going to cause them an awful lot of unnecessary pain...


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi Joseph_Curwen

Stalking rabbits is not an exact science you always have to consider terrain, if your in an area around bushes and trees you can try and use these to help mask your approach always remember their best vision is on the sides as all prey species are born with their eyes set on the sides to be watchful of predators. I've even crawled at times to get closer









In other words trying to make a blindside is the best you can do and crouching, as shot in the foot said will confuse the rabbit's sense of your distance. I also think that shot in the foot's advice regarding getting to know your hunting area is a good idea before you actually hunt.

The closest I was able to shoot a rabbit was 25+ yards and I broke its back ( it dragged its hind legs) with a stone and then quickly finished it with a stone to the head at 20 yards.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Killed rabbits and squirrels with 9/16"steel and .530 lead.Shot thru rabbits but not squirrels.Squirrels have very tough hide.Have shot them in the ribs and killed them dead.The ball drove there hide thru there ribs with a big hole in the ribs but the hide rebounded and didn't leave a mark on the squirrel.Squirrel hide is so tough some Indians made bow strings from it.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Jaybird said:


> Killed rabbits and squirrels with 9/16"steel and .530 lead.Shot thru rabbits but not squirrels.Squirrels have very tough hide.Have shot them in the ribs and killed them dead.The ball drove there hide thru there ribs with a big hole in the ribs but the hide rebounded and didn't leave a mark on the squirrel.Squirrel hide is so tough some Indians made bow strings from it.


I agree, I think many people erroneously believe that Rabbits are tougher than Squirrels simply because they're bigger. Only a few weeks ago I hit a Squirrel in the chest with a 1/2" ball bearing, using my PS-2 from 7 metres, the Squirrel just rolled over (from the impact,) and bolted straight up the nearest tree, there wasn't a drop of blood and it appeared unscathed, I've ordered some 0.44" lead and shall be confining myself to head-shots, as my friends who hunt assure me that this is more humane.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Rabbits have very thin hide, you can skin them without a knife, not so with bushy tails. 44 cal lead for them. Tough crriters.
Philly


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

philly said:


> Rabbits have very thin hide, you can skin them without a knife, not so with bushy tails. 44 cal lead for them. Tough crriters.
> Philly


Yeah, I'm going to keep my steel for target shooting from now on.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Jaybird said:


> Killed rabbits and squirrels with 9/16"steel and .530 lead.Shot thru rabbits but not squirrels.Squirrels have very tough hide.Have shot them in the ribs and killed them dead.The ball drove there hide thru there ribs with a big hole in the ribs but the hide rebounded and didn't leave a mark on the squirrel.Squirrel hide is so tough some Indians made bow strings from it.


That's really interesting and useful.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Killed rabbits and squirrels with 9/16"steel and .530 lead.Shot thru rabbits but not squirrels.Squirrels have very tough hide.Have shot them in the ribs and killed them dead.The ball drove there hide thru there ribs with a big hole in the ribs but the hide rebounded and didn't leave a mark on the squirrel.Squirrel hide is so tough some Indians made bow strings from it.


That's really interesting and useful.
[/quote]
This is exactly what I wanted this section of the forum to be: a collection of everyone's joint expertise.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Jaybird said:


> Killed rabbits and squirrels with 9/16"steel and .530 lead.Shot thru rabbits but not squirrels.Squirrels have very tough hide.Have shot them in the ribs and killed them dead.The ball drove there hide thru there ribs with a big hole in the ribs but the hide rebounded and didn't leave a mark on the squirrel.Squirrel hide is so tough some Indians made bow strings from it.


Jaybird,
Interesting post.
Currently I don't have a vehicle to drive, so I am not able to get to any good hunting grounds, but in two months, I will have a Jeep Wrangler. Then I'll be able to go deep into the woods and do some rabbit and squirrel hunting. I want to use the fur, but don't know how. I saw a kid on the internet who used squirrel hide for his slingshot pouch.
Anyways, I have two questions for you. Do you think squirrel hide would make a good pouch? And, can you point me to a site with some basic, not-too-technical instructions on preparing rabbit and squirrel hides for use?


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Dayhiker
I have never tried using squirrel hides.They may make good pouches,you will have to experiment,please let us know.I know the Indians buried them in Oak ashes and it made the hair slip off easy.They did it with deer hides also.They cured them with the deers brains.What there recipies were I do not know.To start you could buy a tanning kit from Gander Mt.Punch up Taxidermy they may have the answer for you.Sorry I am not much help.


----------



## frosty2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Killed rabbits and squirrels with 9/16"steel and .530 lead.Shot thru rabbits but not squirrels.Squirrels have very tough hide.Have shot them in the ribs and killed them dead.The ball drove there hide thru there ribs with a big hole in the ribs but the hide rebounded and didn't leave a mark on the squirrel.Squirrel hide is so tough some Indians made bow strings from it.


Jaybird,
Interesting post.
Currently I don't have a vehicle to drive, so I am not able to get to any good hunting grounds, but in two months, I will have a Jeep Wrangler. Then I'll be able to go deep into the woods and do some rabbit and squirrel hunting. I want to use the fur, but don't know how. I saw a kid on the internet who used squirrel hide for his slingshot pouch.
Anyways, I have two questions for you. Do you think squirrel hide would make a good pouch? And, can you point me to a site with some basic, not-too-technical instructions on preparing rabbit and squirrel hides for use?
[/quote]

You can buy tanning kits several places on the web but they cost a few bucks and are hardly worth it for one tree rat. I would skin them, salt them ( non iodized) and freeze them. When you have a few tan a batch at once, not much more effort than doing one. I do not know if they would make good pouch leather. The critter with the really tough hide is the Eastern woodchuck., if you get one of these make sure your knife is sharp. Think "road kill."
frosty2


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

A 8mm steel ball go's though squirrels, rats are the hardest to kill, ive hit them with a spade in the barns and nearly cut them in half and the dogs have had the finish them off, they just keep going, squirrelsare all mussel, they have to be to clime and jump from tree to tree, jeff


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you Jay and Frosty. If I start hunting squizzers, I'll salt and freeze, till it's worth the effort.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Here is the easyest way to skin squirrels without doing danmage to the meat or pelt, just found it on youtube but ive been doing it that way for a while, jeff


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> A 8mm steel ball go's though squirrels, rats are the hardest to kill, ive hit them with a spade in the barns and nearly cut them in half and the dogs have had the finish them off, they just keep going, squirrelsare all mussel, they have to be to clime and jump from tree to tree, jeff


Really? Using what? 1/2" steel just bounces off them, when I shoot them...


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

a good way of shooting rabbits it with a lamp at night,spot one and get between it and safety,itll crouch right down into the grass trying to remain unseen.dont keep the lamp continually on it till up close,it is possible to get within feet of one then,if i miss the dog will have it in 5 seconds!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

fish said:


> a good way of shooting rabbits it with a lamp at night,spot one and get between it and safety,itll crouch right down into the grass trying to remain unseen.dont keep the lamp continually on it till up close,it is possible to get within feet of one then,if i miss the dog will have it in 5 seconds!


what fish say is right, but its hard if your by yourself, i have a old type miners lamp that go,s on your head i use it for taking birds out of the trees, and for rabbits say in there seats in the bushers and the long grass, you do need something with a bit of power, and dont lamp the same field day after field cos the rabbits get lamp shy, here i am lamping with my dog in my car ha ha , jeff


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Priceless!


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

jeff thats a great pic,funny as ****!


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

fish said:


> jeff thats a great pic,funny as ****!


Justin do you do a lot of hunting yourself? You strike me as the type of guy who does. I saw the picture of the chub on your Facebook page what a beauty, I've attached a picture of my largest so far, I didn't weight it as I possessed neither scales nor a sling back then but the length of the top the net it's in is 25". Ironically that swim used to produce nothing but chub, all around the 4lb mark and I would always wish for a barbel, now it's the exact opposite - this season I've netted over 15 barbel, and only hooked on chub - a feisty bugger of ~3lb who fought like a true warrior and managed to un-hook himself just as I got him near the net!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> a good way of shooting rabbits it with a lamp at night,spot one and get between it and safety,itll crouch right down into the grass trying to remain unseen.dont keep the lamp continually on it till up close,it is possible to get within feet of one then,if i miss the dog will have it in 5 seconds!


what fish say is right, but its hard if your by yourself, i have a old type miners lamp that go,s on your head i use it for taking birds out of the trees, and for rabbits say in there seats in the bushers and the long grass, you do need something with a bit of power, and dont lamp the same field day after field cos the rabbits get lamp shy, here i am lamping with my dog in my car ha ha , jeff








[/quote]

A convertable Jeff ? ..... in the uk Jeff ?.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> out of your car window, you can get right close, never shoot a rabbit near a hole in the fence or near its hole, cos even though the rabbit is dead they still move with nerves, try getting a camo net, and just sit without shoot a few times to let the rabbits get used to it, jeff


Here in N.Y. State, it is illegal to use a vehicle for hunting, or to shoot from a parked vehicle, unless you have a specially issued handicap hunting certificate, which is quite hard to get. It's also not kosher here in NY to shoot across a public highway, regardless of what type of weapon it is, or to shoot at game that is on the highway.


----------



## foreigner (Jan 16, 2010)

Sam, nice chub there. Must be real good eatin.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Here is the easyest way to skin squirrels without doing danmage to the meat or pelt, just found it on youtube but ive been doing it that way for a while, jeff
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=66AVwthXgMA


Very handy, thanks !

I may have to try that on my local congressman.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

fish said:


> a good way of shooting rabbits it with a lamp at night,spot one and get between it and safety,itll crouch right down into the grass trying to remain unseen.dont keep the lamp continually on it till up close,it is possible to get within feet of one then,if i miss the dog will have it in 5 seconds!


Very handy info.









I'm not allowed to do that, due to local laws here, but people in other parts of the country/world can.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh man, hunting rabbits is going to be a major tough sell to my wife who's a total mush for anything small, cute and cuddly. She walked into the room just now, spotted an ad for the bunnybuster slingshot, and immediately began to wail about why anyone in the world would possibly want to smash the skull of a cute little bunny.

I promptly mentioned King Arthur and the Rabbit of Caerbannog and she stared daggers at me.

Me








Wife









Probably best I stick with targets ...


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes got to agree rats are hard to kill I have a very powerful air rifle I dont use it anymore as the telescopic sight hairs snapped.But have taken pheasants and rabbits with it no problem in the past.But the rat took a good hard body shot from close range squeeled and ran off.


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

Darb said:


> Oh man, hunting rabbits is going to be a major tough sell to my wife who's a total mush for anything small, cute and cuddly. She walked into the room just now, spotted an ad for the bunnybuster slingshot, and immediately began to wail about why anyone in the world would possibly want to smash the skull of a cute little bunny.
> 
> I promptly mentioned King Arthur and the Rabbit of Caerbannog and she stared daggers at me.
> 
> ...


Those rabbits have "big sharp pointy teeth!"
















I have found that if you have a camera around your neck, you can get very close to game. Get up close like your going to take a picture and then PULL OUT YOUR SLINGSHOT AND PUT ONE BETWEEN THE EYES!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Here is the easyest way to skin squirrels without doing danmage to the meat or pelt, just found it on youtube but ive been doing it that way for a while, jeff
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=66AVwthXgMA


This is a great video, I've used the technique a lot; make sure the animal is warm, whenever you skin it ... or it'll be a lot tougher than this.

There's a rabbit skinning one too ... can't do it this fast though. 



 ... I don't know if this link will work ... just copy and paste otherwise.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Ha! worked a million times better than I thought ... I can start using this now!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

ja think the guy in the vid had done that before ? ...... much lol


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> ja think the guy in the vid had done that before ? ...... much lol


Im going to start snaring a local friends land soon, this should come in handy.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> ja think the guy in the vid had done that before ? ...... much lol


Im going to start snaring a local friends land soon, this should come in handy.
[/quote]

If you ever need snare this lad does good ones and cheap, they are the same as the ones i make myself, nice big loopes and springy, jeff

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/10-RABBIT-SNARES-wire-tealers-and-pegs-COMPLETE-/180586667756?pt=UK_SportingGoods_Hunting_ShootingSports_ET&hash=item2a0bcddeec


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> ja think the guy in the vid had done that before ? ...... much lol


Im going to start snaring a local friends land soon, this should come in handy.
[/quote]

If you ever need snare this lad does good ones and cheap, they are the same as the ones i make myself, nice big loopes and springy, jeff

http://cgi.ebay.co.u...=item2a0bcddeec
[/quote]
I think I'll buy a role of wire, I might need 1-200 snares. Thanks though, they look great.


----------

